# August 2009 Photo Challenge !



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry I'm posting this a day late. I just got back from vacation at 2 this a.m.

*As some members have suggested, I think it would be fun to "recycle" some old challenges as they were interesting and a joy to do the first time. Seeing as there are many new members that have joined since then, I'm sure it will be fun to do again. Ready? *:whoo: hoto:

_This month, share your images of "Hav about town", YOUR town that is. Be a tourist in your own city or town. _

*Post pictures of your Havanese on walks, drives, and visits in areas of your town, city, country place, favorite spot in the neighborhood, etc... What does your street look like? Do you have a local coffee shop you love to visit with your Hav, or to a friendly neighbor's? Do you live near historical sites, tourist areas or monuments? *








​*

Julie's "famous" picture of Quincy's visit with the local bull should inspire all of us !! Check it out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1479&highlight=bull You'll find over 430 posts for this challenge done two years ago. Yup, TWO YEARS already !! :jaw: 

Take and share with us as many pictures as you like of your Hav about town! *

*
Please only post pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you!  *


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We may have to go out and about tomorrow!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh cute idea. Should have taken the camera shopping today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This was taken a month or so ago but it's a favorite place to visit. It's a local walking/biking/running trail along a river called Big Creek Greenway. The dogs love it because they get to smell all sorts of critters and of course the kids have fun too! This is my two boys (the older ones) with my sister's two little guys and Scoot & Murph...


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Here I am at 4 months checking out the "babes" on the boardwalk in Atlantic Beach New York. I didn't have all my Puppy shots so I had to transported in a stroller by the Adults.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw too cute. I love the stroller pics. OUr little furbabies. Great shot of the kids with the dogs. Looks like a lovely park.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures of the little guys! I'm hoping to get the dogs out in the van one day this week. Still recovering from our trip! lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. I can't believe it was two year ago where has the time gone. I do have to make an effort to get some pictures for the challenge.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so what page is this famous bull photo?*

Dunno how I keep missing it? I go through, but I missed it twice.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I live in the heart of the City on Haight Street. We have only a small fire escape/balcony, but my mom figured out how to make it all snazzy and kinda camouflage for me - all black and white. This is me livin' large in San Francisco's coolest 'hood. Love to all, Lola!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very nice Anne!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this has been my favorite challenge so glad it is repeating. I will try and get out and get some new ones but being I have moved several times I should have many new ones <BG> Here is one with me and Dasher at Daddy's work aka Mommy's school. While I do have my complaints about South Carolina, it is a gorgeous state especially the upstate where I live so I will try and share some more pics.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's great Amanda! Were you going to visit Daddy at work?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful shots. Love that fire escape. Beautiful school.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, I couldn't find the pic of Quincy's bull either! I think Julie edited it out. It was "racy", so to speak. lol I'm going to PM Julie and have her post here so she can reattach her photo from that challenge. Yup, two years ago already!

C'mon everyone, get out on the town and look at it with new Hav eyes! 

Amanda, that's a great shot of you at the school. Love your pad, Lola! Very fancy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Okay I love,love,love this challenge! ound:

I do not think I still have those Albert the bull photos you are talking about on my computer--but if I do,I will post them.

The reason you are not finding them is because they are in a thread called 1000 posts.....page 8-11

I have to tell you,I am a bit embarrased :redface: but well, it is what it is! ound: If you all want to see where I grew up and read about what farm kids do (or try to do) to Albert the Bull.......check it out! 


Marj--I am not good at linking it up,but I know you'll find them(post 99) and before?I believe with a Quincy shot.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll help you, Julie 

Here's the famous Albert the Bull pix
and more


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I found that thread, too funny!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny how that thread reads.....it was an education(although a funny one) in the term nutsack! :redface:ound::redface:ound:

Hopefully all the newer members will find humor in this!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*PROVINCETOWN "BARK PARK"*

This may be cheating a little, because our real home is Washington, D.C. (everyone has either been here or seen photos of the traditional sites). However, every summer we go for two weeks to Provincetown, MA. This summer the town opened a dog park. It is the largest most elaborate I have ever seen. If you are ever on Cape Cod, you must go...you (and your havanese) will be blown away!! It has one play area for small dogs and one for large. Our guys actually preferred the large dog area because it had more space to run and more dogs to play with. The small dog area tended to puppies, yorkies, chihuahuas, etc. There is a huge play area (probably more than an acre), a track, sculpture, toys, benches and an automatic doggie water fountain (motion controlled). Here are some photos....

In order they are: Paco and Luke resting on the sand track; Luke sniffing out a sculpture; Paco playing fetch; and Luke watching his brother from a rock.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*PROVINCETOWN BARK PARK PHOTOS #2*

Here are some more photos. In order, they are: Paco gets introduced to a VERY LARGE dog; Paco sitting on another sculpture; Luke watching the dog action from a park bench; and Paco makes a friend on his own (or is he protecting his ball??).


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

what great photos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay! We've got links to pictures of Albert the Bull! lol Great stuff. 

Harvey, I just love your dogs. They are gorgeous! What fun to see them having such a good time in the sand and amongst the other dogs. The park sounds fantastic. I wonder if Leeann knows about it since she vacations in Cape Cod all the time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Paco and Luke are just the cutest pair!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver (and Maddie) running on Ocean Beach in San Francisco


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

The first photo is me (squinting!) and Sami and Molly in Ft Lauderdale after their agility class. The last ones were all taken on our vacation in July. We drove with Sami and Darin from Florida to Pennsylvania and then to New York City to take my daughter back home. Photos 2 and 3 were taken at the Philadelphia Museum of Art (where Rocky ran up the steps) and the last photo is on our picnic at Watkins Glen State Park.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, since we're bringing up the bull again, here's Long Island's entry.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And where are Shelby and Kodi, Michele??  

Love the pictures. Keep 'em coming, but remember..... the challenge is to go around your OWN town and show us what's near you (with your Hav in the picture, of course. lol) and in your neighborhood/town/city.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I will try to get a picture of them with the bull. The bull is about 45 mins away from me, so I'll have to find some time. I've been really bad at picture taking lately.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey everyone! Are you getting outdoors, in your neighborhood with your Havanese and taking pictures? Don't forget to throw your camera in your purse, bag, car, stroller.... snap, snap !! hoto: hoto: :clap2:


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We took the dogs for a walk yesterday in an area of Ft Lauderdale called River Walk. We went with some friends of ours that own 6 poodles - 3 standards and 3 toy. They only took the big ones.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sami and Darin taking a breather...it was in the mid 90s! Then, we went to a restaurant with an outdoor eating area...they allow dogs there...and had a nice dinner.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Then, we all had our picture taken with Mr Jaws in front of the restaurant.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicky, those are GREAT photos for this challenge!!! I saw your first picture and thought "That's no Standard!" LOL I see they are in the next ones and are quite beautiful. Those tongues... guess the dogs were parched. lol How nice to be able to eat and bring your dogs. There are no places like that anywhere here at all... unless you eat out in the parking lot, by your car. :suspicious:

Looks like you all had a great day. Thank you for sharing that with us, Vicky !


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments Marj! Yes, it was a fun day and it was hot (as you can see from the tongues!) We brought a water bottle for them and then the restaurant brought out plastic bowls and a picture of water just for the dogs!

It is great that we can take the dogs to eat. In fact, we were joking that Sami was wondering where her chair was at the table. She had to sit on the floor with the rest of the "dogs"! That place is having an event this weekend for the Dachsund Rescue group where you can take your dog to eat with you and they are having raffles, etc. We would like to try to go...sounds like fun.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photos and how fun that the dogs are allowed to join you.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great Photos!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. I love how your DH is holding Darin & Sami on his lap. The poodles are beautiful (and it goes without saying Sami and Darin are beautiful).


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Harvey- love the P-town pictures. Where is the dog park located? 

My husband & I head to P-town every summer. We have friends that own a great leather/shoe store on Commercial. If you head downtown stop into Hersheldon's for all things footwear!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like seeing all the pups in their home areas! Actually, I like seeing the photos of the dogs, whenever! 

Here is Tucker in my town/island, Oak Harbor, Wa, near Deception Pass. We're in the Puget Sound near Seattle.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Tucker's coat is beautiful. I love the pictures. I was in the Space Needle a few years ago!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Such nice towns and even nicer pups! Now that Cody is feeling better (FINALLY!!!) we've been spending a lot of time at the dog park that's about a mile from my house.

It's not very pretty but there have been about a dozen small dogs (and 20-40 large dogs in a separate section) each evening. 









Here are some of Tess & Cody's friends:






























And Tess & Cody enjoying the park each in their own way:


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure where to put this picture but it's kind of our community so here it is. My husband works for the gas company and they are very big into community service. They encourage their employees to take part in various projects. A couple of months ago, there was a cancer walk. My husband did the late shift, like 11 pm to 2am. Since our son didn't want to go, he decided to take Sami. So, she did all the laps with her daddy! Nobody else brought their dogs so she was the hit of the evening. I don't know who the little girl is in the picture...one of Sami's fans, I guess!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri, I love those pictures of Tucker! Didn't you take pictures at similar spots last year? They are beautiful backdrops. If you do have the 'same spot' pictures, would you post them too so we can really see how much Tucker has grown? Of course, I might be thinking of other places you like to go to.... 

Vicki, I think that is so cool that hubby brought Sami along for the walk in the middle of the night!

Jill, what fun photos of the kids and their buddies! That Sheltie (?) is gorgeous. It's nice that you can finally get out and have some fun with Tess and Cody! Yaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, you've got an incredible memory!! Actually, Tucker hasn't grown in the last year (he's 2 1/2 years now.) But, those photos were from earlier, because I've been out of state for the whole month, (till tonight,) but Tucker and I go walking at those places often. The Deception Pass photo was, however, from just last month.

Love all the notes from you guys at the big Show!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri, Tucker is a beautiful boy and the area you live in is just as beautiful, so easy to remember.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sheri - Tucker is a handsome boy. Beautiful pictures.

Jill - Tess & Codi look great. I love all the shots of the different dogs.

Vicki - How nice that your DH did the cancer walk. Sami is a cutie. Dogs always do attract little girls don't they.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I FINALLY got the chance to take the dogs out for a ride around the neighborhood. Our "dog park" is pathetic and Ricky and Sammy are quite nervous when there are other dogs, but on this day, we were alone. It's basically a fenced-in rectangle with compacted dirt, rocks and weeds. No shade. The only thing Ricky does when we're there is sniff along the fence.  Sammy kept trying to sneak out from under the gate. Let's just say that after 5 mins. we left. lol

We then went to the store I work at, right around the corner from our house. It is in a strip mall and is the only real health food store for pets in the area. Passersby were impressed that I got Ricky and Sammy to sit and wait while I took pictures, but then there weren't any other dogs around so it wasn't too hard to do ! hoto:

Click on the photos, and then once again to enlarge them if you like. 

View attachment 24880


View attachment 24886


View attachment 24885


View attachment 24881


View attachment 24882


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

When we got back home, the neighbors' kids were out front (we live in a crescent so there is a large grassed area in the middle) and wanted to see Sammy and Ricky, so we got some pics taken with them. Ricky isn't a fan of kids, but Sammy didn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Is a crescent the same as a cul-de-sac? 

Great pics of the boys and all the kids! Why are they dressed up in costumes? Just playing?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Ann, it's the same thing. There are 8 homes in our cul-de-sac. The kids were having fun with costumes that day. I thought it was the cutest thing! Some days I miss that about my own kids. They certainly never go out front to just have fun anymore, now that they are teens.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My son wore an Obama mask on Halloween and one of our neighbors wouldn't give him any candy and told him to get lost!!! :biggrin1:


----------

